
Show HN: Hacker News, but with 3 sections of Top, Best, New Stories side by side - sawirricardo
https://hn.sawirstudio.com/
======
sawirricardo
Hi, friends. I had a problem to see hacker news top, best, and new stories,
and I thought if I could just make those stories appear in 1 view/page, side
by side. I also thought that maybe someone could get benefit from this. I hope
you find this helpful.

------
FillardMillmore
Trying to get to the link and experiencing a timeout :(

~~~
sawirricardo
I admit that it takes a quite long time to load all the contents at first
since it fetches all the stories upfront. Did you experience a 500 timeout? or
was it just keeps loading and loading?

------
sarcasmatwork
Too slow to load on fiber.. I waited 10ms.

~~~
sawirricardo
Going to fix this. Thank you for your feedback sarcasmatwork

~~~
sarcasmatwork
Good luck! Post again when you work out the kinks.

~~~
sawirricardo
Hi sarcasmatwork, I just want to let you know that it has been updated again,
with a loading indicator to give users a hint that the data is being fetched
or finished.

~~~
sarcasmatwork
It's better, but each column loads super slow. Not sure from source, or how
the content is being collected and regurgitated. Good progress!!

